# SHTF food for breakfast and dinner.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I had to help my neighbor today fix his truck, so time was short so I open a jar of ham/potatoes ,flour tortillas and instant coffee and cream; made some nice tacos rollups with cheese in the same time it took to boil water. For dinner a jar of spaghetti with meat sauce ,no knead rolls, a jar of three bean salad, ice tea and homemade chocolate chip/cashew cookies ,my child was amaze at the speed this meals went to the table. I explain that in a shtf situation time is key, also water conservation and fuel and in one pot of water you can heat both 'MIJ",(Meals In Jars) and the water can be used for other things. At camp sites in the winter days I always kept a thermos bottle full of coffee that way I didn't have to build more fires to make more coffee or tea and the last fire of the day was for cooking a large piece of meat in the Dutch oven, over night and slow, like a crackpot .The idea is to keep things simple and to control water usage and in preparing meals we do use and waste lots of water, what's going to happen in a shortage?.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Awsome
I think this exemplifies the best in us


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

readytogo said:


> I had to help my neighbor today fix his truck, so time was short so I open a jar of ham/potatoes ,flour tortillas and instant coffee and cream; made some nice tacos rollups with cheese in the same time it took to boil water. For dinner a jar of spaghetti with meat sauce ,no knead rolls, a jar of three bean salad, ice tea and homemade chocolate chip/cashew cookies ,my child was amaze at the speed this meals went to the table. I explain that in a shtf situation time is key, also water conservation and fuel and in one pot of water you can heat both 'MIJ",(Meals In Jars) and the water can be used for other things. At camp sites in the winter days I always kept a thermos bottle full of coffee that way I didn't have to build more fires to make more coffee or tea and the last fire of the day was for cooking a large piece of meat in the Dutch oven, over night and slow, like a crackpot .The idea is to keep things simple and to control water usage and in preparing meals we do use and waste lots of water, what's going to happen in a shortage?.


*
I would love the recipes and instructions!*


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Readytogo, that's a great story, and goes to show that you "store what you eat, and eat what you store" which is one of the keys to food storage.

Having said that, you said you cook a large piece of meat nice and slow "like a crackpot". I know what you meant, but it made me chuckle. Thank you for the early morning smile.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have oatmeal for breakfast. We have instant coffee and nondairy creamer.

For lunches we have 300 cans of Campbell's Soup, 150 boxes of mac & cheese and probably another 150 boxes of Ramen Noodles.

For suppers we'll have Dinty Moore Beef Stew; hamburger helper spaghetti with canned chicken; chili with chili beans, tomato sauce and canned chicken; a meal with ham, rice, veggie, and fruit; chicken casserole; and two meals a week of baked beans, rice, veggie, and fruit.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great story. I'm in complete agreement with you.

That's one of the reasons I got back into canning. It gives you so many options. True I also have lots of store bought stuff, but even it will get "hopped up" with other things to help the flavor.

MIJs is a great way to make things a bunch easier in a crunch...

Good thread.

Jimmy


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd also love the recipes! Sounds easy and tasty. And for us, its usually a fast morning meal anyway.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, all bout learnin ta do more with less an still eat a good meal.

Ya asked what gonna happen in a shortage. Lotsa folks goin hungry! They've been to used ta just turnin on that faucet an nice water comes out. Gonna be a wicked wake up call someday when only air comes outa it!

Be one draw back ta all the dehydrated stuff, gotta have water fer it. Canned goods already got most what ya need in it. It ain't fer everbody, but it sure do work!

It be a life style fer sure an one what we enjoy. Sounds like yall got a real good handle on it.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

BillS said:


> We have oatmeal for breakfast. We have instant coffee and nondairy creamer. For lunches we have 300 cans of Campbell's Soup, 150 boxes of mac & cheese and probably another 150 boxes of Ramen Noodles. For suppers we'll have Dinty Moore Beef Stew; hamburger helper spaghetti with canned chicken; chili with chili beans, tomato sauce and canned chicken; a meal with ham, rice, veggie, and fruit; chicken casserole; and two meals a week of baked beans, rice, veggie, and fruit.


 In a SHTF situation, anything is better than starving, but this is almost completely void of nutrition and loaded with sodium. For the $$ you're investing, you could do better. If you're older and not concerned about the longterm affects of a diet like this, fine; but if there are any young ones in your home, this could have lasting damaging effects. Look into dehydrating fresh/frozen veggies. Grow as many of your own as possible. Can fresh homemade chicken and beef stock and dehydrate or can meats. Stock/dehydrated meat if stored properly, have a 2yr shelf life. Put it into rotation. You can live comfortably in a SHTF situation on healthy stews and incorporate healthy grains in bread. If you dehydrate tomatoes and onions, then grind them into powder along with herbs, etc; you can make your own tomato sauces. What would take up a whole closet, you could store in one 5 gallon bucket. You can also can your own tomato juice. Dehydrate fruit like pineapple and berries, to be reconstituted into healthy shakes. All this will take up a fraction of the space you're occupying right now. Keep the oatmeal and start a mealworm farm. This is the difference between surviving when the grid goes down, and thriving.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

AfleetAlex said:


> In a SHTF situation, anything is better than starving, but this is almost completely void of nutrition and loaded with sodium. For the $$ you're investing, you could do better. If you're older and not concerned about the longterm affects of a diet like this, fine; but if there are any young ones in your home, this could have lasting damaging effects. Look into dehydrating fresh/frozen veggies. Grow as many of your own as possible. Can fresh homemade chicken and beef stock and dehydrate or can meats. Stock/dehydrated meat if stored properly, have a 2yr shelf life. Put it into rotation. You can live comfortably in a SHTF situation on healthy stews and incorporate healthy grains in bread. If you dehydrate tomatoes and onions, then grind them into powder along with herbs, etc; you can make your own tomato sauces. What would take up a whole closet, you could store in one 5 gallon bucket. You can also can your own tomato juice. Dehydrate fruit like pineapple and berries, to be reconstituted into healthy shakes. All this will take up a fraction of the space you're occupying right now. Keep the oatmeal and start a mealworm farm. This is the difference between surviving when the grid goes down, and thriving.


An drinkin the water an breathin the air ain't so great fer ya niether. Any suggetions?


----------

